# Looking for some fertilized eggs in South West Michigan



## joshcassiew (Apr 18, 2013)

I am from St. Joseph County Michigan and I'm looking for some fertilized eggs. Anyone have any suggestions? Looking for a breed that is both good layers and feeders. Also would be nice if they were good at nesting too.


----------

